# LaserKerf review



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice review, thanks, Laser sights on saws, next they'll want them on handguns ;-))


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders

hmmm, better to invest in a setup block to add to your fence and do detailed measurements… repeatable and accurate, what more do we need…
I have a laser built into my jig saw and never use it… don't find them all that practical…
Thanks for the review on this…


----------



## surfin2

If you don't stick to just one blade your screwed, I've always wanted to change to another blade but I love my Fine Cut Freud blades… Nice review, I'll have to get one of these… Dewalt came out with a single la laser but it wouldn't fit my saw.


----------



## williams

I would get the std kerf model. Think it is model 125 for 1/8 blades. If you change to a thin kerf blade, you can adjust the laser left and right with knob. The kerf will be over, but at least you can align to left. Now if I can get some kind of cheap soft-start box for my saw. Love the saw, but the hard start jerks.


----------



## JasonWagner

Not trying to hijack this thread, but William got me thinking. Does anyone know of a soft start circuit that you can add to tools like a miter saw? Thanks for the review. I used a blade mounted laser at one point on the saw but it only came on when the blade was spinning so it was really only good for rough cutting.


----------



## williams

Think a "sparky" could make a fast power stop box (e.g. rockler) that included a vac delay outlet and a soft-start, and knobs to adjust each feature or turn them off. Think that would sell.


----------

